# Residence permit



## tonycharlton (Jul 13, 2011)

I am a Brit just bought a house in Cernache do bon jardim (Serta is parish) How do I get a Cartao de residencia? I have a fiscal number already.
Tony Charlton


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Tony

FWIW, we just went into the local town hall (in our case Figueiro Dos Vinhos) and asked the appropriate person for a Residencia and they gave it to us in about 10 minutes. 

It was stunningly easy after our various experiences in Africa!


----------



## tonycharlton (Jul 13, 2011)

*residence permit*



travelling-man said:


> Tony
> 
> FWIW, we just went into the local town hall (in our case Figueiro Dos Vinhos) and asked the appropriate person for a Residencia and they gave it to us in about 10 minutes.
> 
> It was stunningly easy after our various experiences in Africa!


Hi Travelling Man
many many thanks for your information. We will be in Cernache do bonjardim so I will go the town hall there on Tuesday.

Thanks again, proves that the forum does work with great info.
Tony Charlton


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Tony

Always a pleasure to help...... we're not too far away from each other so maybe we'll get to meet up for a beer or something someday....... I seem to remember you're an old Africa hand like Susan and I are so we can bleat to each other about how the place got stuffed up!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You should go to you local Junta de Freguesia and ask for an Astestado as proof of address, or you might be lucky like travelling man and not have to produce anything, but at very least your Passport.


----------



## tonycharlton (Jul 13, 2011)

travelling-man said:


> Tony
> 
> Always a pleasure to help...... we're not too far away from each other so maybe we'll get to meet up for a beer or something someday....... I seem to remember you're an old Africa hand like Susan and I are so we can bleat to each other about how the place got stuffed up!


Hi travelling man
would love to meet you and Susan. We are moving into our new house in Almegue tomorrow, Monday. Amo, my girl friend has to return to Botswana on Friday as her Schengen visa has run out. I spent 16 years in Botswana and loved it for the most part. You are in Figuero do Vinhos, not far away. We are coming there this week to try and get a couple of dogs from the dog home there. Let us know where you are and we'll drop in.
Rgds
Tony and Amo


----------



## tonycharlton (Jul 13, 2011)

tonycharlton said:


> Hi travelling man
> would love to meet you and Susan. We are moving into our new house in Almegue tomorrow, Monday. Amo, my girl friend has to return to Botswana on Friday as her Schengen visa has run out. I spent 16 years in Botswana and loved it for the most part. You are in Figuero do Vinhos, not far away. We are coming there this week to try and get a couple of dogs from the dog home there. Let us know where you are and we'll drop in.
> Rgds
> Tony and Amo


Hi travellingman
forgot to give you my cell number, 935692251, email is [email protected]
Rgds
Tony


----------



## tonycharlton (Jul 13, 2011)

:clap2:


canoeman said:


> You should go to you local Junta de Freguesia and ask for an Astestado as proof of address, or you might be lucky like travelling man and not have to produce anything, but at very least your Passport.


Thanks canoeman
helpful and full of usesful info as usual.
Rgds
tony:clap2:


----------

